# Photography in Costa Rica



## Dholai (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I will be heading to Costa Rica for a 10 days trip( first time in my life and probably last time) soon and would like some advise from the experts of this site regarding dos and do not s as far as photography goes. I am interested in birds, wildlife and landscapes. I can have a good arsenal ranging from 11-24 to 600 in lenses and 5DsR to 1Dx MK II in cameras.

I really appreciate your input. Thanks in advance

Dholai


----------

